# 116 carb problems



## chancel11 (May 14, 2014)

I got my 116 out of my barn today and it has sat for 2 years it was having carb truble when i put it away it it the carb or somting elsenote it starts when you put Eng. starting fluid on it pu it wont stay running


Sent from my iPod touch using Tractor Forum


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sure sounds like you need to rebuild and/or clean the carb.


----------



## BobSkucketts (Mar 6, 2020)

Need to rebuild my mechanical fuel pump. Anyone have any manuals or experience doing that?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I thought most of the 116's came with the Briggs 402707 opposed twins and the fuel pump was built into the carb body. If that's what you mean by "mechanical fuel pump", there is a link to a nice tutorial on that carburetor in the sticky "Instant Small Engine Carburetor Expert" at the very top of General Lawn Garden Tractor forum.


----------

